# Anyone ever worn Orage gear?



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I picked up a very nice Orage jacket last year (I believe they are a ski brand?) and I must say that I absolutely love it. Very similar to this. Just wondering if anyone else has worn any of their gear and if they like it or not? I'm in the market for a new(er) jacket and pants, but I wasn't sure what any of their other gear is like. I had never heard of the brand and bought the jacket on a clearance sale at a local store and I ended up finding a ton of nice features built in. Very warm and extremely well-built. 

Also, feel free to recommend any other similar brands that you might like.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

meh skier company trying to break into the snowboard market. Personally there are tons of other companies I would purchase from before them. Sessions, L1, and Bond are companies I would personally get stuff from before Orage.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

I've heard of Sessions before, seems to be a very nice brand. Only reason I bought the Orage jacket was because a) it was cheap ($80 for a $200+ jacket) and b) It was my first time buying my own gear and I just wanted something that worked.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check them out!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wear an Orage jacket, its quality kit and I could give a shit whether its a ski or snowboard company.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Whats the difference between ski and snowboard jackets? I usually wear DC or Analog jackets because I like the fit and they are almost always on whiskeymilita.com 

But is there really a difference between a ski and snowboard jacket? Don't they have the exact same purpose?


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

One of my buddies rocks their pants and he likes them


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I just like to support companies that started out as a snowboarding company and not trying to cross over since they see more money in the snowboarding market. Personal preference for sure but might as well support companies that support snowboarding.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

all great answers. return that thing and buy from Bond, or hell, even a Snowboarder is designing for Patagonia now.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Personal preferences aside -- the question was has anyone worn Orage -- yes, I've got a jacket and a pair of pants from them.

Haven't had a complaint about either and both 10k/10k. I've found they cut a little narrower than most (I guess they're European?). But I've liked the gear. I've liked even more that I find it at closeout prices.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

sangsters said:


> Personal preferences aside -- the question was has anyone worn Orage -- yes, I've got a jacket and a pair of pants from them.
> 
> Haven't had a complaint about either and both 10k/10k. I've found they cut a little narrower than most (I guess they're European?). But I've liked the gear. I've liked even more that I find it at closeout prices.


Thanks for the answer I was looking for haha. No, I don't really care if it's a ski or snowboard company, but as far as I'm concerned they're basically the same. No, I'm not returning it, I've already owned it for a year. I was just looking for some opinions on their gear as this is the only piece of gear I've worn from them. It was just a curiosity question, not like I'll be rocking their gear exclusively for the rest of my life. :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

skier jacket snowboard jacket there is no fucking difference


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> skier jacket snowboard jacket there is no fucking difference


no shit!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think Orage is based out of B.C., Canada though of course production takes place in china.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> skier jacket snowboard jacket there is no fucking difference


There's a difference, one can only be found used in size XXXXXXXXL and florescent colours.

@ the OP... how come when I click his name it says "user is not registered and has no profile". How is it possible to be posting unregistered?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

jpb3 said:


> I think Orage is based out of B.C., Canada though of course production takes place in china.


montreal actually


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 25, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> There's a difference, one can only be found used in size XXXXXXXXL and florescent colours.
> 
> @ the OP... how come when I click his name it says "user is not registered and has no profile". How is it possible to be posting unregistered?


Me? Weird... I'm definitely registered and have been posting here for a couple of months now lol. Not sure what that's all about


----------



## triplet (Oct 17, 2011)

I can see wanting to support snowboard only brands. But, for what it's worth, I picked up an Orage jacket last season and love it. Solid build, for sure. Some bells and whistles, but not too much. Anyhow, the only reason I got it is that I'm 6'4" tall with long arms, slender build, and their XL jacket fit me perfectly - and only about 10% of brands out there fit my build ... XLs are either huge in the shoulder/chest area or too short in the arms - usually both. The Orage, for whatever reason, fits. Just a point of reference for anyone considering. 
Strangely, though, their pants run short. Go figure. For pants, I picked up some ThirtyTwo's - they are pleeeeenty long.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> montreal actually


Ooops, well at least the Canadians got the credit.......



triplet said:


> I can see wanting to support snowboard only brands. But, for what it's worth, I picked up an Orage jacket last season and love it. Solid build, for sure. Some bells and whistles, but not too much. Anyhow, the only reason I got it is that I'm 6'4" tall with long arms, slender build, and their XL jacket fit me perfectly - and only about 10% of brands out there fit my build ... XLs are either huge in the shoulder/chest area or too short in the arms - usually both. The Orage, for whatever reason, fits. Just a point of reference for anyone considering.
> Strangely, though, their pants run short. Go figure. For pants, I picked up some ThirtyTwo's - they are pleeeeenty long.


Good point, Orage XL fits me alot better than most XL too. I am similar build 6'3", long arms, and I really like the fit for a jacket. The cut is good, roomy but not bulky or too large....I'm not into baggy. I pair mine with Large (long) 686 Smarty pants, the only "long" fit I can find in snow pants.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

Orage has great stuff! (on and off mountain). High quality & great materials used in their stuff. I have a couple of their base layers which are almost too warm at times. Casual wear stuff is great too, i've got about 6 or 7 of their sweaters i wear to work.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Jenzo said:


> There's a difference, one can only be found used in size XXXXXXXXL and florescent colours.


So, a skiing jacket then?


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

That pic is hilarious!!!!! Do people seriously think that looks good? I can't wait for the day until the jacket touches your boots.


----------



## Proud Canadian (Nov 21, 2021)

c0r3y.af said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I picked up a very nice Orage jacket last year (I believe they are a ski brand?) and I must say that I absolutely love it. Very similar to this. Just wondering if anyone else has worn any of their gear and if they like it or not? I'm in the market for a new(er) jacket and pants, but I wasn't sure what any of their other gear is like. I had never heard of the brand and bought the jacket on a clearance sale at a local store and I ended up finding a ton of nice features built in. Very warm and extremely well-built.
> 
> Also, feel free to recommend any other similar brands that you might like.


They are a Canadian company based in Montreal. My friend's daughter and boyfriend love their stuff -that is all


c0r3y.af said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I picked up a very nice Orage jacket last year (I believe they are a ski brand?) and I must say that I absolutely love it. Very similar to this. Just wondering if anyone else has worn any of their gear and if they like it or not? I'm in the market for a new(er) jacket and pants, but I wasn't sure what any of their other gear is like. I had never heard of the brand and bought the jacket on a clearance sale at a local store and I ended up finding a ton of nice features built in. Very warm and extremely well-built.
> 
> Also, feel free to recommend any other similar brands that you might like.


day by


c0r3y.af said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I picked up a very nice Orage jacket last year (I believe they are a ski brand?) and I must say that I absolutely love it. Very similar to this. Just wondering if anyone else has worn any of their gear and if they like it or not? I'm in the market for a new(er) jacket and pants, but I wasn't sure what any of their other gear is like. I had never heard of the brand and bought the jacket on a clearance sale at a local store and I ended up finding a ton of nice features built in. Very warm and extremely well-built.
> 
> Also, feel free to recommend any other similar brands that you might like.


They are a Canadian company feast in Montreal . My friend's daughter and her boyfriend only wear this brand-they love it! They say they are comfortable, durable, have lots of great styles, and are warm enough even for Canadian Winters LOL


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Dang didn’t know they were still around, I had a jacket of there’s which was pretty sweet, tough materials, nice features and nice design/style, plus my favorite color orange.

The only thing I hated about it was the zipper was on the opposite side, you had to use your left hand like some women’s clothing.


----------

